# Owner's manual for Dae Dong L3502D



## hobbyfarmer (Mar 14, 2014)

I bought a "Grey Market" tractor and neither I nor the seller have be able to locate owner's manuals or technical data for the tractor. If anyone has a source for Dae Dong (Kioti is the American brand) owner's manuals please let me know. :tractorsm


----------



## RiverRat00 (Mar 27, 2014)

Call a TYM dealer or TYM their self and they should be able to give you an answer.


----------



## scott5157 (Oct 17, 2015)

I bought one too, hate it! Worst tractor I have operated and can't get parts.


----------

